# Really soft toenails - help!



## Amber (May 18, 2007)

My toenails used to be awesome, someone told me I should be a foot model once haha. But about 2 summers ago, the big toenails started getting really soft and weak, almost bendable, and the white part that grows out from the quick is an uneven line now. It's almost like part of the quick just let go of the nail.

One place I went to get a pedicure told me it was a fungus, but I had no discoloration or anything, just weak nails. My friend is a cosmetologist and has done my nails since -- she said it's absolutely not a fungus.

I have no idea why my nails are doing this, it's only my big toenails, but it's really awful. How can I strengthen up those nails and get them back to normal?


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 18, 2007)

It can still be a fungal infection, discoloration doesn't mean fungal, Go to a doctor and see what he/she says.
if a doctor says its not fungal i would get nail overlays with gel so they are stronger.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 21, 2007)

If the dr verifies that its not a fungus u mite want to try Biotin its a B complex vitamin that can he found at GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, health store...it made my nails incredibly strong and gave me faster hair growth
Ask your dr b4 taking 
if ur not ingesting enough water with this supplement u mite break out
hope this helps


----------



## kuuip021 (Jul 27, 2007)

nail weakness is caused on multiple factors.. Are you taking any medication, new supplements, or vitamins? 

The best way to deal with this is not to have long toe nails. Keep the length short enough. I would recommend using Solar Oil from Creative Nail Design. It's one of the best nail/cuticle oils out in the market. Apply 2 times a day and hopefully your nail will slowly get better!! =D 

If the doc says that it's a fungal infection, a good natural remedy is to apply tea tree oil on the spot 2 times a day. 

GOODLUCK!!


----------

